
The new enemy of an ordered, happy society – the crying baby - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/sep/28/meet-the-new-enemy-of-an-ordered-happy-society-the-crying-baby
======
Causality1
>We can all be difficult on planes so why pick small children out for special
treatment?

This line drips with irony, since the author's main point is that babies _are_
in fact special and somehow deserve to be exempt from other people avoiding
them. I'm going to actively avoid the guy who reeks of moldy onions, the woman
who refuses to stop droning on about her vacation, and your troublesome
crotch-goblin. I'd fly all by myself if I had the option.

